# My 4 kids.....



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I have just acquired my first gang of four. They're 2 inch in length and I think they are Spilos. The vendor here in my area doesnt really know what kind of piranha he she was selling, we negoitated secretly (since it was prohibited here to sell that), but i guess i'm sure its a spilo according to what i've learned from pictures. What i dont understand is that the four kids seem to just get a long with those five feeders (smaller size than them) which i joined in their tank. They dont really chase those critters, they only picked on the weak feeder early this morning. I wonder if they are really nice since they are still babies....any comment would be a great help.

Thanks.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

we need pics for a proper identificiation. Even then we will probably only be able to tell if its serra vs pygo at that size.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

here are them 4 brats...(what i believe are spilos) please correct me if i'm wrong. Thanx.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

nipped tail 1.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

nipped tail 2.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If they have red in their anal fin, I'd say those are redbellies...

But it's hard to say at that size - post some new pics in afew weeks, and then we should be able to give a positive ID. Until then, my guess is P. nattereri.


----------



## bbq (Jun 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> If they have red in their anal fin, I'd say those are redbellies...
> 
> But it's hard to say at that size - post some new pics in afew weeks, and then we should be able to give a positive ID. Until then, my guess is P. nattereri.


 I agree


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I'll do that guys, thank you very much. I might purchase anoher two on my next paycheck!


----------

